# Mass Effect 2: Great Game, Or GREATEST Game?



## Altamont (Dec 16, 2009)

So I'm stoked beyond all belief for the elease of Mass Effect 2! I have played through the first at least four times, and I love everything about it; this sequel promises to take any lackluster content from the first and amp it all up to 11! Better combat, bigger story (this game is on two discs!) and better graphics are all looking to make one of the coolest games of the past couple years.

Does anyone else relate to this unhealthy amount of Stokedness I'm suffering from? Or perhaps simply discuss their favorite Mass effect/Bioware topics?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol @ 2 disks.  360 is living in the past. 

Anyways, I don't think everyone else is as excited as you are.  Sure it was a good game, but it wasn't OMGFUCKINGAMAZINGJIZZINMYPANTS.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

I may use it when it comes out ofr the PC if it does,

I refuse to buy an X-box.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I may use it when it comes out ofr the PC if it does,



Its coming out on the PC the same day as the 360 release. Which is a new thing for Bioware, as they usually release the PC version some time later with a new interface and some free DLC. Of course the system specs are most likely going to be higher then the first game. If you look at the new lighting system, and models via the trailers. It makes the original game look like Max Payne.

My only complaint with the game is how little replay value it has. It cut out a lot of RPG elements from games such as Kotor, and replaced them with 3rd person shooter elements. Besides new game plus the only reason I kept playing it was to hear Shepard's witty banter.

It is tied with Kotor for Bioware's best game. I dearly await the sequel and hope it utterly destroys all my expectations like the first game did.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 17, 2009)

Altamont said:


> So I'm stoked beyond all belief for the elease of Mass Effect 2! I have played through the first at least four times, and I love everything about it; this sequel promises to take any lackluster content from the first and amp it all up to 11! Better combat, bigger story (this game is on two discs!) and better graphics are all looking to make one of the coolest games of the past couple years.
> 
> Does anyone else relate to this unhealthy amount of Stokedness I'm suffering from? Or perhaps simply discuss their favorite Mass effect/Bioware topics?



Yes, I've gone to the doctor for it and he's prescribed medication for my intense stokeosity.



CryoScales said:


> Its coming out on the PC the same day as the 360 release. Which is a new thing for Bioware, as they usually release the PC version some time later with a new interface and some free DLC. Of course the system specs are most likely going to be higher then the first game. If you look at the new lighting system, and models via the trailers. It makes the original game look like Max Payne.
> 
> My only complaint with the game is how little replay value it has. It cut out a lot of RPG elements from games such as Kotor, and replaced them with 3rd person shooter elements. Besides new game plus the only reason I kept playing it was to hear Shepard's witty banter.
> 
> It is tied with Kotor for Bioware's best game. I dearly await the sequel and hope it utterly destroys all my expectations like the first game did.



I played the game three times from scratch to finish, I thought it has enough replay value. What kills playing through again and again is the mission redundancy and my sad sad obligation to find all the minerals.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2009)

Eww, No.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, it was a very good game.

Combat and sidecontent were the elements most in need of tweaking, and I'm pretty sure they weren't able to fully address these issues. I'm still looking forward to an awesome sequel.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 17, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I played the game three times from scratch to finish, I thought it has enough replay value. What kills playing through again and again is the mission redundancy and my sad sad obligation to find all the minerals.



Replay value through what? The entire reason I played the game through at least 6-7 times was for achievements and general curiosity. The achievements weren't very spectacular and reminded me of Oblivion's. Just kill a specific amount of enemies with a certain weapon or power, play the game with a specific difficulty or the infamous party member achievements. The thing they were however, was time consuming. Each party member achievement alone took me a week, as I had to scour everywhere looking for a subquest I didn't complete. 

I wanted to see what each romance looked like for each sex, and wanted the party member achievements. The sub quests were utter crap. Just either simple fed ex missions, just go and shoot some guys missions etc. Or just bad collector missions that there are really no visible rewards for besides lack of pride. After you've played Mass Effect through a few times, it looses a lot of it's charm as youve pretty much taken a gigantic bite out of the cookie that is Mass effect.

If you compare that to a longer game such as Kotor, the game's subquests are at least interesting. The storyline takes more then 7 hours without playing a subquest and is turn based. I know ME2 will fix all these gripes and hopefully not present more as sequels traditionally do.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

i just hope they fix the people models and commanders hands serioslt his hands just looks strange to me


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 18, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I wanted to see what each romance looked like for each sex, and wanted the party member achievements. The sub quests were utter crap. Just either simple fed ex missions, just go and shoot some guys missions etc. Or just bad collector missions that there are really no visible rewards for besides lack of pride. After you've played Mass Effect through a few times, it looses a lot of it's charm as youve pretty much taken a gigantic bite out of the cookie that is Mass effect.
> 
> If you compare that to a longer game such as Kotor, the game's subquests are at least interesting. The storyline takes more then 7 hours without playing a subquest and is turn based. I know ME2 will fix all these gripes and hopefully not present more as sequels traditionally do.



Oh hey, I ain't liftin' the replay value up like it's Spuds MacKenzie, the side quests were crap and redundant, but where I drew replay value from was playing through each time manipulating the game one way or the other through the dialogue trees and letting what happened be. The fact that it was time consuming really didn't bother me. 

I'll be honest, whether the game was turn based or based on a dice driven engine really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 18, 2009)

ME1 was awesome! im very excited for the sequel^^
i just hope they fix some of the problems the first title had =/ like the glitches and the lame-ass sidequests >.>;


----------



## Dovecoon (Dec 18, 2009)

The only thing I'm worried about with the second game is if they make it too third person shooter-ey. I've read they're adding an ammo system and entirely changing the skills. I'm sure Bioware won't screw it up just because I trust them as a company but I'm still a bit nervous...


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 19, 2010)

Necro coz the time draws neigh.

EDIT: Also two disks that's ridiculous.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 19, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Necro coz the time draws neigh.
> 
> EDIT: Also two disks that's ridiculous.



Look at it from Bioware's perspective. It's either ship on two disks, or cram hundreds of hours of gameplay onto one.

Honestly I find it funny people are complaining about it. They are giving you a quality product. It's Bioware, you know they are consistently great with their RPGs. It's been what? 6th times a charm this time around? Just because it's on two disks doesn't mean it's inferior in any respect. It just means you have a much longer game then the original, with loads more content. If you look at it in a different light. They aren't going to nickle and dime you with crappy small subquests you really don't care about, if they all ship on separate disks.

Plus I never really saw the problem with multiple disks. I mean you only ever switched them what? Once per playthrough? Considering FFVII takes a guy like a week to do, and it only has 3 disks it wouldn't make the guy go apeshit and destroy his PS1 if it said "Please insert disk 2"

I am actually surprised they didn't try this out already with the 360. It's dual layer DVDs only carry around 8 gigs. So it's only natural that longer and larger games should ship on more then one. In this case, your getting a lot more content and quality then the other one disks on the counter.

EDIT: If your like the guy who would destroy his console if it said "please insert disk 2" you could simply buy the PC version. It would simply have a few install disks and one of which you would only need to actually play the game. Or better yet just buy it off Steam, avoid the whole disk scenario altogether.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't care if they are giving me more game time for the same amount of money, or that I have to load the second dvd only one time and never have to do it again or that they have assured everyone that the transition will be smooth and not mess up gameplay. 

Having two disks clearly makes it inferior. 


Also: IMMA PRETTY PISSED THEY GOT RID OF HEAVY ARMOR AS A SOLDIER CLASS PERK. Like maximum unhappy about that one. Freaking Bioware making soldier a dps...


EDIT: Ammo types are pretty homosexual too.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't wait.. though it was irritating cause Gamestop ran out of the Collector's Edition a month or two early. >( So I had to preorder it from Best Buy, and you don't get the weird special armor and gun if you preorder anywhere else but Gamestop, oye. Haha.

I'm pretty happy they have ammo now, think it'll make me use some of my other weapons more often finally. And I'm overly happy that Garrus is back and playable. ;D <3

I have to say the starting of the game is.. pretty surprising and awesome, a lot hits you pretty fast. Won't ruin anything, but.. just wow. xD


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 19, 2010)

pre-ordered it some time ago, im pretty excited right now^^



Dovecoon said:


> The only thing I'm worried about with the second game is if they make it too third person shooter-ey. I've read they're adding an ammo system and entirely changing the skills. I'm sure Bioware won't screw it up just because I trust them as a company but I'm still a bit nervous...



actually they arent adding a "real" ammo system. they just changed the overheating system a little. instead of overheating your weapon is now consuming thermal clips that cool your weapon down. these clips can be used for every weapon and your enemies drop them when you eliminate them.
so basically you still have unlimited ammo, you just have to watch out a little bit more^^


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Lol @ 2 disks.  360 is living in the past.


What? No game is bigger than 10 gigs. No game.
If somehow a game is bigger than 10 gigs or even remotely close it's due to multiple uncompressed audio and video files, probably for ten plus different languages too.

Most new games coming out are only three or four gigs in size, for instance Crysis is only like two or three gigs.
The first mass effect was only three gigs.

Assassin's Creed (first one) was like seven gigs in size, but when stripped of the twelve other languages and compressed the English audio it was not even three gigs in size.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Lol @ 2 disks.  360 is living in the past.
> 
> Anyways, I don't think everyone else is as excited as you are.  Sure it was a good game, but it wasn't OMGFUCKINGAMAZINGJIZZINMYPANTS.



X-box users have two settings: "Shit sux fag" and "ZOMFGCONSTANTORGASM"



NewfDraggie said:


> What? No game is bigger than 10 gigs. No game.
> If somehow a game is bigger than 10 gigs or even remotely close it's due to multiple uncompressed audio and video files, probably for ten plus different languages too.



Ahem, World of Warcraft would like to politely disagree.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 19, 2010)

Kajet said:


> X-box users have two settings: "Shit sux fag" and "ZOMFGCONSTANTORGASM"
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, World of Warcraft would like to politely disagree.



WoW is a patchwork game and the engine is a total mess, that doesnt count X3

its true though, most games are just so big because of videos and audio files


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Ahem, World of Warcraft would like to politely disagree.


That's three games plus the ton of (major) patches I would say it's ten+

Just recently we had 3.3 which was like a gig alone.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll probably pick it up cheap at the games store. ME1 was good, but nowhere near the praise being levied on it. The dialogue system sucks cigarette butts out the rectum of a New York subway hobo, despite its writing, the combat system is about as tactical as a roadkill armadillo is alive and the story is built upon cliches. 

The execution is great, though. A good time waster, but without much tangible replay value.

I'm on the fence with what I see, though. Bioware's been obviously going for a more gritty, dark setting, but they don't really seem to have a fine grasp on the concept. Note: assassins, raspy voices and dark colours don't make your game any more dark or mature than Duke Nukem 3D.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 19, 2010)

RAGE is coming on on just one disc for the PS3.  Guess that's better.


----------



## TehSean (Jan 19, 2010)

Truly indepth RPG games require a ridiculous amount of reading and despite how thick it may seem at this time, there were better rpgs produced in the past. Ones nobody ever heard of mostly because it wasnt richly supported with advert blitz.

I'm sure it'll be fun, but. No. Not the greatest. Probably more engaging than Fallout 3 was for sure in terms of atmosphere and just general entertainment, but... ... no.

Good game? Of course. Release day purchase, but.. Nah. The title is stupid and unimaginative and full of pop culture memetic.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 19, 2010)

TehSean said:


> Truly indepth RPG games require a ridiculous amount of reading



Not really. Real depth is a mix of these factors, from a gripping story (it doesn't have to be ultra complex, but has to at least make the player think for a second), through voice acting (Fallout and KotOR2 for example) to such base things like the world actually making sense.

The latter two were present in ME1, but the first one... it was a classic, clean cut black/white plot.

Monsters want eat universe. Shepard go kill monsters. No, Shepard cannot join said monsters, even if the player character finds Saren's argumentation convincing, because the writer arbitrarily says so.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 19, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Monsters want eat universe. Shepard go kill monsters. No, Shepard cannot join said monsters, even if the player character finds Saren's argumentation convincing, because the writer arbitrarily says so.



Why would you want to join said monsters. Saren's indoctrinated, meaning brainwashed by a race of machines that you spent the entire game fighting. Shepard's entire purpose for being a SPECTRE was to kill Saren. Saren himself isn't entirely convinced about it, which causes Sovereign to implant him even more. Said monsters want to kill every living being in the galaxy. Sovereign just lied to Saren in order to use him to do so. How exactly would Saren's argument be convincing? It's either "Let the machines kill all living things", or "fight back against the machines"

It's like wanting to team up with the drunk guy at the bar who has pulled a knife on you. Sure he may claim he only wants to castrate you, but anyone with common sense who isn't drunk out of their mind would know he's lying.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 19, 2010)

http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/106/1061782p1.html

So apparently there will be _free_ DLC right from the launch and is expected to keep on going for a while.

shit is pretty cool, though the game is already massive, I'd hate to see how big the DLC is ._.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 19, 2010)

Holsety said:


> shit is pretty cool, though the game is already massive, I'd hate to see how big the DLC is ._.



I believe this is in response to the fact Dragon Age Origins launched with a few simple items as DLC, but everyone hated them as it wasn't worth the 2 or so dollars for some small items. So I think here, it's just going to be a few extra items and perhaps a party member for a dollar or two. Eventually they'll go with a small quest with an interesting party member at the end of it for 15 dollars

(Lol Shale reference)


----------



## Holsety (Jan 19, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> I believe this is in response to the fact Dragon Age Origins launched with a few simple items as DLC, but everyone hated them as it wasn't worth the 2 or so dollars for some small items. So I think here, it's just going to be a few extra items and perhaps a party member for a dollar or two. Eventually they'll go with a small quest with an interesting party member at the end of it for 15 dollars
> 
> (Lol Shale reference)





			
				the article said:
			
		

> Those who purchase the title new will receive exclusive access to the 'The Cerberus Network,' an in-game pipeline for downloadable content, as well as daily messages and news on upcoming releases for the game at *no additional cost.*


though it could be horrible wording and they mean the network and messages have no cost.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 19, 2010)

Holsety said:


> though it could be horrible wording and they mean the network and messages have no cost.



Yeah knowing Bioware and it is EA, it would be the Network at no cost, yet the DLC would be rediculously overpriced

(Lol Shale and Warden's Keep reference)


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 19, 2010)

i dont htink there will be good DLC for ME2... the 2 DLCs for the first game sucked and were way too expensive for what they gave you. i guess it will be the same for the sequel. id love to be wrong though


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 19, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i dont htink there will be good DLC for ME2... the 2 DLCs for the first game sucked and were way too expensive for what they gave you. i guess it will be the same for the sequel. id love to be wrong though



I disagree as to the first one sucking. I enjoyed the whole asteroid thing as it was what the subquests SHOULD have been. It was interesting for a good half hour and I still play it, if only to get Collosus armor for free at level 30.

Originally they planned to fill the entire galaxy with downloadable planets and the like. With Mass Effect 2 since they are revamping the gameplay it's not hard to believe they would shift development.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 19, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Yeah knowing Bioware and it is EA, it would be the Network at no cost, yet the DLC would be rediculously overpriced
> 
> (Lol Shale and Warden's Keep reference)


I think if that were the case they'd have more carefully worded the article, maybe EA has realized they can't compete with actiblizzard's money whoring ways and are trying to be the "sorta okay" guys :V


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 19, 2010)

Holsety said:


> I think if that were the case they'd have more carefully worded the article, maybe EA has realized they can't compete with actiblizzard's money whoring ways and are trying to be the "sorta okay" guys :V



Lol your talking about EA. The guys that the video game industry hated more then Activision a few years ago. The only reason people hate Activision is because of Bobby Kotick's insane ultra capitalist ideals. If EA wants to stand a chance against Activision's mega Call of Duty fanbase it needs to nickle and dime us for every penny we have.

I mean look at the power Activision has. It made boycotting fans buy the game anyway.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 19, 2010)

I think that was more dumbass fans talking shit than any sort of power Activision had, but meh


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 19, 2010)

I wish they would release a bit more information on how the loading thing works. I have several profiles, but none of them have the appropriate "endings" or lead-up events in them. I wonder if I can load a profile but still choose what events happened in the beginning of ME2, as that would save me two more playthroughs.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought the effects of the first one were supposed to show up in ME2 thanks to your save data.

just like in ME1 when you were supposed to be able to tell people to shut up mid statement


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

just reserved it today


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 20, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Why would you want to join said monsters. Saren's indoctrinated, meaning brainwashed by a race of machines that you spent the entire game fighting. Shepard's entire purpose for being a SPECTRE was to kill Saren. Saren himself isn't entirely convinced about it, which causes Sovereign to implant him even more. Said monsters want to kill every living being in the galaxy. Sovereign just lied to Saren in order to use him to do so. How exactly would Saren's argument be convincing? It's either "Let the machines kill all living things", or "fight back against the machines"
> 
> It's like wanting to team up with the drunk guy at the bar who has pulled a knife on you. Sure he may claim he only wants to castrate you, but anyone with common sense who isn't drunk out of their mind would know he's lying.



It's an RPG. Why shouldn't I be allowed to make mistakes? That's as stupid as Bethesda's self-imposed "NPCs can't lie to the player" rule.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 20, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> It's an RPG. Why shouldn't I be allowed to make mistakes? That's as stupid as Bethesda's self-imposed "NPCs can't lie to the player" rule.



In this case it`s more the ``If I have a sword why can`t I all of the sudden kill my companions and then proceed to swallow my own head?`` or better yet. ``why can`t I find a school in Liberty City and go on a school shooting?``

It`s more stuff they really don`t want to code into the game because it wouldn`t make sense. Bethesda is already a bitch of a company so you don`t really have to care about them. But with Bioware, your playing as a secret agent style soldier. I think since he is so very well educated and disciplined, (as Shepard no matter what background you chose has already been with the military for over 10 years). So in this case it wouldn`t make sense for Shepard all of the sudden to join the murderous machines that want to kill him.

Oh and not to mention Sovereign and the Reapers have already killed many humans, both through the Geth and by turning them into Husks. So in this case it would be like wanting to team up with the drunk guy at the bar who has pulled a knife on you. Yet you realize he is also that guy who raped your wife and proceeded to murder your children a few seconds later. It`s an attempt to put common sense in a game. Something that is seriously lacking in Mass Effect ironically. Since with Saren, his entire belief is he will prevent the Reapers from taking control of the galaxy. Yet he is the only reason they actually have the potential to do so. Since the activation for the Citadel`s Mass Relay would only be accessible by someone pressing the big red button in the Council Chambers. Something Shepard really should have told him.

Also, have you ever noticed Bioware never actually specifies why the Reapers go on a murderous rampage across the galaxy every 5000 years or so? As it doesn`t make sense for a race of tactical geniuses who invented space exploration to kill every single race that discovers it after them time and time again, and devote their entire existence to doing so.

At least with KOTOR you know Malak wants to take over the galaxy with the Star Forge. Bioware I am disappoint.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 20, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I thought the effects of the first one were supposed to show up in ME2 thanks to your save data.
> 
> just like in ME1 when you were supposed to be able to tell people to shut up mid statement



They do, hell.. even the annoying Conrad ("The Fan") will be returning in this game. Your classes and stats will start from level 1 pretty much, but the opening of the game will explain why, etc.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 20, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> They do, hell.. even the annoying Conrad ("The Fan") will be returning in this game. Your classes and stats will start from level 1 pretty much, but the opening of the game will explain why, etc.



Well the classes and stats thing I would see for consistency reasons. They already don`t want the players to be at level 99 at the beginning of the sequel. Plus the classes and stats thing has been remade anyway.

I enjoyed Conrad Verner`s thing on the Citadel. He wasn`t that big of a Random Fan like in Oblivion. More like he was just a misguided individual who you could either tell off politely, and he would return to Earth thanking you. Or you could tell him to fuck off by putting a gun to his face.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 20, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> In this case it`s more the ``If I have a sword why can`t I all of the sudden kill my companions and then proceed to swallow my own head?`` or better yet. ``why can`t I find a school in Liberty City and go on a school shooting?``
> 
> It`s more stuff they really don`t want to code into the game because it wouldn`t make sense. Bethesda is already a bitch of a company so you don`t really have to care about them. But with Bioware, your playing as a secret agent style soldier. I think since he is so very well educated and disciplined, (as Shepard no matter what background you chose has already been with the military for over 10 years). So in this case it wouldn`t make sense for Shepard all of the sudden to join the murderous machines that want to kill him.



It's *my* character. I can shoot civilians in the face and tell my superiors to fuck off, but somehow, I am not allowed to defect, simply because the writer doesn't allow me to.

It's not a problem with the setting (as there are hundreds of explanations, all boiling down to player choice), it's a problem with the unwillingness to give the player an actual choice.

When Saren's persuading you, your only options are "No", "Fuck no" and "GEE GOLLY JEEPERS no". Why give the illusion of a choice, if you're going to be forced to accept the writer's choice?

I want to choose who Shepard is. If he's a cold-blooded psychopath who masked himself well enough to become a Spectre and fuck the world, I want to be able to make a choice that reflects the fact thet he's a cold-blooded psychopath who masked himself well enough to become a Spectre and fuck the world.



> Oh and not to mention Sovereign and the Reapers have already killed many humans, both through the Geth and by turning them into Husks. So in this case it would be like wanting to team up with the drunk guy at the bar who has pulled a knife on you. Yet you realize he is also that guy who raped your wife and proceeded to murder your children a few seconds later. It`s an attempt to put common sense in a game. Something that is seriously lacking in Mass Effect ironically. Since with Saren, his entire belief is he will prevent the Reapers from taking control of the galaxy. Yet he is the only reason they actually have the potential to do so. Since the activation for the Citadel`s Mass Relay would only be accessible by someone pressing the big red button in the Council Chambers. Something Shepard really should have told him.



It's all the more reason to be able to join the Sovereign: 

They have killed so many humans effortlessly -> they are godlike -> I have no chance to defeat them -> Where do I sign, Mr Sovereign?

Again, I'm shooting civvies and devouring kittens to get the job done. Yet I show a surprising amount of spine when it comes to choosing.



> Also, have you ever noticed Bioware never actually specifies why the Reapers go on a murderous rampage across the galaxy every 5000 years or so? As it doesn`t make sense for a race of tactical geniuses who invented space exploration to kill every single race that discovers it after them time and time again, and devote their entire existence to doing so.



Maybe they're just really hungry. 



> At least with KOTOR you know Malak wants to take over the galaxy with the Star Forge. Bioware I am disappoint.



KotOR2 did a better job at explaining the Jedi Civil War, a lot better than what Bioware ever did.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 20, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> They have killed so many humans effortlessly -> they are godlike -> I have no chance to defeat them -> Where do I sign, Mr Sovereign?



Except for the fact you just heard Vigil state many times over his Indoctrinated followers would be killed anyway, as well as the fact an entire species was eradicated and you spent the entire game convincing the council of their existence so you could build a fleet against them. So in this case it`s kinda like wanting your Jedi Exile to all of the sudden at the end of the game whilst facing Kreia to agree to her killing of you and destroying of the force.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 20, 2010)

> It's *my* character.


except its not your character, its shepard.

its not like this game was advertised as the end all of open ended plots, god forbid a plot have some form of consistency to it.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 20, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Except for the fact you just heard Vigil state many times over his Indoctrinated followers would be killed anyway, as well as the fact an entire species was eradicated and you spent the entire game convincing the council of their existence so you could build a fleet against them. So in this case it`s kinda like wanting your Jedi Exile to all of the sudden at the end of the game whilst facing Kreia to agree to her killing of you and destroying of the force.



You're basing this off the version of the plot that shipped, that obviously won't contain any way to side with Saren.

If Bioware _did_ make such an option available, then there'd be the possibility to subvert all these efforts (for example, send the fleet on a wild goose chase away from the Citadel, giving Sovereign free reign over the relay system and enough time to complete his mission).


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 20, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> You're basing this off the version of the plot that shipped, that obviously won't contain any way to side with Saren.



Yes lets make an ending to a game for a plotline that doesn't appear in it. That wouldn't confuse people.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 20, 2010)

Greatest game? Nah.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Greatest game? Nah.


What is that even in your avatar?


----------



## Hawkcon (Jan 20, 2010)

*types without reading any posts* I preordered it! =^.^=


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What is that even in your avatar?



Jash, I am disappoint

*prepares for epic furry argument*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 20, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Jash, I am disappoint
> 
> *prepares for epic furry argument*



Shame you won't get to see it then.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2010)

i think youve seen it already but the launch trailer is available 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2O-0-fQOOs
its pretty awesome, to say the least! bioware definitely knows how to get their customers excited^^


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i just hope they fix the people models and commanders hands serioslt his hands just looks strange to me



YOU NOTICED!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i think youve seen it already but the launch trailer is available
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2O-0-fQOOs
> its pretty awesome, to say the least! bioware definitely knows how to get their customers excited^^



i pooped a little

i'm pretty damn exited for it, it was pretty damn good


----------



## Cylo (Jan 22, 2010)

The music they used for the trailer isn't in the game, which I think is a damn shame.  A perfect fit for that trailer.

I'm so psyched.  I get to march around in Blood Dragon armor on Tuesday~


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 22, 2010)

Cylo said:


> The music they used for the trailer isn't in the game, which I think is a damn shame.  A perfect fit for that trailer.



If that were the case with Dragon Age you would be running around killing Darkspawn while Marilyn Manson screams in the background his song "This is The New shit"

Trailers are meant to get you jazzed about a game, no matter what the cot. In the case of Mass Effect 2 it accomplished that.


----------



## Cylo (Jan 22, 2010)

This is the New Shit never came up in Dragon Age.  I was thankful.

Instead, we get a stupid pop rock song played (twice) during the credits.

All the other music in the game was beautiful, though.

Back on topic... yes.  Marvelous trailer.  I wish most other trailers were half as good.  I'm lookin' at you, MW2


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah, the song they used is pretty awesome^^ it fits perfectly!



Kitsune_Morric said:


> i pooped a little



same here


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> same here


----------



## f94 (Jan 23, 2010)

I absolutely loved the original Mass Effect.  I cannot wait for the second to hit the PC.  I have already pre-ordered.

My only real complaint about Mass Effect was that you had to do the story in the order it was written.  On top of that, where are all the Turian females?  Not that I dislike the Turian males...  but, there is a lot of missing sexes in that game.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 23, 2010)

f94 said:


> My only real complaint about Mass Effect was that you had to do the story in the order it was written



Um what? You had to do your specific missions in any order you wished, as well you could choose not to do Virmire as the third mission but rather as the final one you undertake before going for the Conduit.

The game has to have a story and in order to make it sense at all, is to make the individual parts have at least some linearity plotline wise. Otherwise it's an RPG, the details are for you to provide.


----------



## f94 (Jan 23, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Um what? You had to do your specific missions in any order you wished, as well you could choose not to do Virmire as the third mission but rather as the final one you undertake before going for the Conduit.
> 
> The game has to have a story and in order to make it sense at all, is to make the individual parts have at least some linearity plotline wise. Otherwise it's an RPG, the details are for you to provide.



Sorry, "story" was not the word I was looking for.

Anyhow, I found it quite agitating that the game ended after the final mission.  Anything you missed on your first play through, well, you missed.  Most games, Oblivion, GTA, etc., let you keep playing after the final mission.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 23, 2010)

f94 said:


> Anyhow, I found it quite agitating that the game ended after the final mission.  Anything you missed on your first play through, well, you missed.  Most games, Oblivion, GTA, etc., let you keep playing after the final mission.



Mass Effect isn't a sandbox game. That's the difference. RPGs back in the day, especially Bioware ones were filled with epic storylines that after they were completed, the hero rests and goes on adventuring into the world. Meaning the main storyline is complete and the hero is now a figment of legend now.



Spoiler



In this case Mass Effect ended in a cliffhanger with Shepard going off to find more about the Reapers. All your party members have plans on what they want to do. (Some were only sticking around just to fight Saren. Like Wrex and Tali). Tali in particular has to complete her pilgrimage and Garrus has to either rejoin C-Sec or become a Spectre.


 It just wouldn't make to much sense for the game to allow you to just keep playing.

Also, the game really doesn't have anything else to do besides it's subquests, even those are generic. So you would immediately get bored out of your mind after the story. With the second game they are remedying this however, and have indicated that Mass Effect 2 will be playable after the story.

It's one reason why I disliked Mass Effect's ending. At least with Deus Ex you already know it's impossible for JC Denton to continue being awesome after the story. I mean all of them pretty much decide the entire fate of the world and all impact it extremely.


----------



## f94 (Jan 23, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Mass Effect isn't a sandbox game. That's the difference. RPGs back in the day, especially Bioware ones were filled with epic storylines that after they were completed, the hero rests and goes on adventuring into the world. Meaning the main storyline is complete and the hero is now a figment of legend now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good point.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 23, 2010)

in the end, this story will be fantastic, and slightly sexy


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 24, 2010)

f94 said:


> On top of that, where are all the Turian females?  Not that I dislike the Turian males...  but, there is a lot of missing sexes in that game.



They actually said the reason they didn't have the female Turians was due to time constraints, so they might have them in the second. Who knows. I imagine it's the same case for some of the other races, besides the Asari.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 24, 2010)

Warning, Mass Effect 2 has very long loading times. 

But oh man it's fantastic <3~


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Warning, Mass Effect 2 has very long loading times.
> 
> But oh man it's fantastic <3~



how you haz?


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm getting it at the midnight launch. but damn it to hell, I never got around to beating the first one in time (technically, I beat the first one 3+ times, but I don't have a save file anymore) so I can't load my 1st character on start up *tear*


----------



## Lazydabear (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought Microsoft Game studios was going to publish this game. They Pulbish the first one, I guess EA Is taking a crack at this to make some money.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> how you haz?



it got leaked to the internet about 5 days ago :I i wont download it though, i pre-ordered it for the 360.



Milo said:


> I'm getting it at the midnight launch. but damn it to hell, I never got around to beating the first one in time (technically, I beat the first one 3+ times, but I don't have a save file anymore) so I can't load my 1st character on start up *tear*



aww... dont worry though, they say you dont miss THAT much if you dont load a saved character. you only get some bonus resources for the lab and you start at level 1 anyways^^ you will still have a great time, i bet :3


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> it got leaked to the internet about 5 days ago :I i wont download it though, i pre-ordered it for the 360.
> 
> 
> 
> aww... dont worry though, they say you dont miss THAT much if you dont load a saved character. you only get some bonus resources for the lab and you start at level 1 anyways^^ you will still have a great time, i bet :3



yaa screw it, i'm waiting for my pre-order, can't wait to deck the blood armor i got from dragon age(sweet game)

and yeah, pretty much all you do is affect/effect(whichever one works) which characters are alive and who is a councilmember n stuff like that


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 24, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> They actually said the reason they didn't have the female Turians was due to time constraints, so they might have them in the second. Who knows. I imagine it's the same case for some of the other races, besides the Asari.



The Asari are monogendered. 

The Turian females were never finished. The same with Volus females, Salarian females and other Quarians. Volus and Elcor don't even have any other animations besides just standing.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, my thread really took off 

I'm buying it on Tuesday afternoon, during my off-period at school. My head will then explode in to a thousand tiny pieces. Of awesome.


----------



## Clutch (Jan 24, 2010)

Im planning on getting it... I heard it was really good so I mite.... But never played the first one but the Graphics are just jaw dropping!


----------



## Psi Xen (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm planning on pre-ordering it tomorrow hopefully.

Right now, I'm playing the first one.  I bought it about a year ago, but I couldn't get pass Feros twice or so and didn't wanna go back and play those 3 hours again.

So I sold it at Gamestop.  I've borrowed this game from a friend since Mass Effect 2 looks so cool and intriguing.

Right now, I'm loving Mass Effect 1 and can't wait to beat it and play Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

lol i'm pretty sure we're all going to lack a social life for a while


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 25, 2010)

Clutch said:


> never played the first one but the Graphics are just jaw dropping!



That's definantly how this generation of gaming usually makes their picks.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 25, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> The Asari are monogendered.
> 
> The Turian females were never finished. The same with Volus females, Salarian females and other Quarians. Volus and Elcor don't even have any other animations besides just standing.



Yeah, that's what I meant.. Asari were the only species that had a reason for not having other genders in game.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> That's definantly how this generation of gaming usually makes their picks.



then some games with sweet graphics eat dick, and the ones that look like they belong on ps2 and xbox are fucking epic!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> how you haz?



Pirated it. Although you can consider it legally pirated due to the fact that I pre-ordered it and paid for it already. So in theory I own the license. It's really good, although the combat, items and leveling systems have been dumbed down a lot.



Clutch said:


> Im planning on getting it... I heard it was really good so I mite.... But never played the first one but the Graphics are just jaw dropping!



I _loathe_ people like you. gtfo cancer.


----------



## IggyB (Jan 25, 2010)

One

More

Day!

man I can't wait for this, grabbing it right after school if I can tomorrow.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

IggyB said:


> One
> 
> More
> 
> ...



iggy where in michigan are you?


----------



## Azure (Jan 25, 2010)

vidyagamez=srsbzns


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 25, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> vidyagamez=srsbzns



Would you rather it any other way?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Would you rather it any other way?



lol agreed


----------



## IggyB (Jan 26, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> iggy where in michigan are you?


 Grand Rapids, I think we went over this in another thread lol


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 26, 2010)

Garrus is a romance option now, I can die happy. <3

xD

I'm mad though, had to preorder the game at Best Buy cause we wanted the Collector's Edition, several people told us they were going to do a midnight release.. but now we just found out they aren't, at least our store isn't, blaaah. ;[ Gotta wait til tomorrow night to play now, grr.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 26, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> I'm mad though, had to preorder the game at Best Buy cause we wanted the Collector's Edition, several people told us they were going to do a midnight release.. but now we just found out they aren't, at least our store isn't, blaaah. ;[ Gotta wait til tomorrow night to play now, grr.



srsbzns i take it?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 26, 2010)

garrus is a romance option? wow, i dont think id want to see that, naked turians look kinda disturbing XD
http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-05/art/me-turian.jpg
(pic is worksafe, its just concept art)


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 26, 2010)

I finally got the game on release date

First time I ever did that. I usually purchase a game a few days after or used. Plus I got the PC version.

I'll write my preliminary thoughts later


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 26, 2010)

I honestly have no idea what this is game is...and that there was a first one?


----------



## Psi Xen (Jan 27, 2010)

Welp, just finished the first game.  (20 hours in all)  Just played the first few minutes of the next game and I'm very impressed.

Also, I hear there's alot of issues with the DLC and the downloadable armor.  You have to link your gamertag with your EA account to get the armor and the DLC and I'm not able to link it together.

Also, apparently you can't take your helmet off of the downloadable armor.  

I guess I'll just wait on the armor and the DLC until these issues are wrapped up.  

Sorry if this is old news.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 27, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> I honestly have no idea what this is game is...and that there was a first one?



Obviously you haven't owned an Xbox for very long, or read too much into any of it's games. Since the original Mass Effect has been out for 3 years and has been hailed as a must have for quite some time.



Psi Xen said:


> Also, I hear there's alot of issues with the DLC and the downloadable armor. You have to link your gamertag with your EA account to get the armor and the DLC and I'm not able to link it together.
> 
> Also, apparently you can't take your helmet off of the downloadable armor.



Glad I got it on the PC now.

The reason they are doing that is because they want you to create an account on the Bioware social network. That way they can prevent any sort of piracy with the game and it's DLC.

With the Terminus armor (only with purchase from Gamestop). I highly doubt they would "fix" it and allow you to remove the helmet. That would require them modifying the model, and it's far to much of a hassle for them. Plus the armor wouldn't look that great if you could, as the helmet makes Shepard look more intimidating.

Anyway, after playing this game for the entire day, I must say I am VERY impressed. Bioware really outdid themselves with this game. To put it into perspective. If you ever played both Saints Row 2, and the original. ME2 is to Mass Effect, like Saints Row 2 is to Saints Row. Just a gigantic improvement in almost all regards that obliterates your original complaints with the original. The gameplay is far more refined and less repetative, the environments gorgeous and detailed, the party members and characters interesting to talk to, the player choice involved, everything is just a major step up from the original. I would definantly recommend purchasing this game, even if you are given a choice between this one and the original. Because it squashes the original in every single regard.


----------



## yak (Jan 27, 2010)

Two words, two sentences: "Collision bugs" and "Loading hell". 
Getting stuck in a rock after a 15 minute shootout scene is not fun. Neither is waiting a minute for your earlier quicksave to load.

Overall nice game. Play on Insanity if you don't want it to feel like a walk in the park. Melee battle mechs to death with a pistol for a good laugh. Try to beat the game as a melee only character.


----------



## ADF (Jan 27, 2010)

I haven't got much interest because I have yet to be bothered enough to complete the first one. Why be excited about the sequel when you haven't completed the first? But my brother won't shut up about it, every day for the part week he has been regurgitating the same bits of info over and over again. Last night he made me sit through half an hour of videos he downloaded before he would let me sleep 



Jashwa said:


> Lol @ 2 disks.  360 is living in the past.



Sony launched with a Blu-ray player and all they could get hold of was that crappy 2x speed one, the one that actually reads information slower than DVD; resulting in mandatory installs in many games.

How was 360 supposed to get a Blu-ray player when they launched a year earlier?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 27, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> Garrus is a romance option now, I can die happy.


 
This.



CaptainCool said:


> garrus is a romance option? wow, i dont think id want to see that, naked turians look kinda disturbing XD
> http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-05/art/me-turian.jpg
> (pic is worksafe, its just concept art)



Dammit, if Turians are involved I do NOT want pictures to be work safe, you hear me!? >:C


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 28, 2010)

Haven't beaten the game yet, but I definitely have some complaints.. ugh, won't go into all of them. Little annoying scanning planets, I semi-miss driving the Mako. 

I really, really want to bitchslap Bioware though considering you can do a female/female relationship yet again.. but of course, male/male is not allowed. -- Ugh.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Dammit, if Turians are involved I do NOT want pictures to be work safe, you hear me!? >:C



if you want a naughty turian you should pay pinkuh's gallery on FA a visit XD



Kyoujin said:


> Haven't beaten the game yet, but I definitely have some complaints.. ugh, won't go into all of them. Little annoying scanning planets, I semi-miss driving the Mako.
> 
> I really, really want to bitchslap Bioware though considering you can do a female/female relationship yet again.. but of course, male/male is not allowed. -- Ugh.



i didnt even know that female/female relationships were possible in the first game! interesting.
pretty unfair not to have any male/male relationships though... looks like bioware is one of those companies who "hate gay people but lesbians are perfectly fine" :V


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 28, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> I really, really want to bitchslap Bioware though considering you can do a female/female relationship yet again.. but of course, male/male is not allowed. -- Ugh.



It wasn't really a female-female relationship. It was a cross-species relationship. Kinda hard to do a male-male relationship with a species that consists of only females. 

Although damn if I could I would have definitely hit up on Kaiden Alenko in ME1 :3


----------



## Dabfox (Jan 28, 2010)

Mass effect 2
A incredibly epic Game.

5 things you have to love:

1. The Combat now feels much more fluid and fun, unlike the first which was unispiring and just plaid hard

2. There is a lot of humor in here, which helps downplay the overall darkness of this game.

3. You now literally feel like your owning the normandy, which in the first was just a piece of metal that I carry around to contain all the boys and girls that follow me.

4. The inventory of the new one now feels a lot less combersome and focuses more on the dirt and bone of the whole combat.

5. You can romance Garrus, not exactly a big plus, but when you consider(while playing female) The choices are:
Jacob: "Oh my father is trapped on a ship, WHINE WHINE WHINE!"
Jack: "I was tortured as a baby and made to fight other children for adult's pleasure."
Or Garrus: "My Men were killed by a traitor...I want to kill him."
( Note, however, Garrus's backstory sounds a lot like a certain Russian Character with a N at the beginning of his name)

the 5 worst things:

1. The shop's are barely pratical, as the only things I want to buy are minerals or Fish.
2. The Grim and darkness the series has turned to.
3. Shepard's wardrobe feel's like it could hold more choices, but they won't let us see it.
4. The side missions with the team feel just cut and hash.
5. Why can't we play as Garrus?!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 28, 2010)

Dabfox said:


> /Garrus-worshiping post*



Meh, Garrus, sure he's awesome. But Tali is even more so. Dat untouchable ass.....or is it? :V


----------



## Bambi (Jan 28, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> if you want a naughty turian you should pay pinkuh's gallery on FA a visit XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all about who you're marketing the game to.

It would probably make the games developers uncomfortable if they actually had a homosexual relationship accessible. Hence, it's not as taboo to be a lesbian.


----------



## TehSean (Jan 28, 2010)

Bambi said:


> It's all about who you're marketing the game to.
> 
> It would probably make the games developers uncomfortable if they actually had a homosexual relationship accessible. Hence, it's not as taboo to be a lesbian.



Aren't like 8.5 out of 10 gamers male? So it'd kinda explain that.

ANYWAY I BOUGHT THE GAME FOR TEN DOLLARS OFF. WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 28, 2010)

TehSean said:


> Aren't like 8.5 out of 10 gamers male? So it'd kinda explain that.



Actually. Only 3 out of 5 gamers are male. 2 out of 5 are female.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 28, 2010)

TehSean said:


> Aren't like 8.5 out of 10 gamers male? So it'd kinda explain that.


Sure, so if the rest are female, why do lesbian relationships take precedent?

Prolly' cuz' them demographics. :/ I is sad I can't have homosexual alien sex.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy shit Garrus is a romance option how did I miss this.
And why can't he be gay god dammit |:c

Tali was a pretty cool character too.
But yeah, the series need more gayness B:|


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 28, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> if you want a naughty turian you should pay pinkuh's gallery on FA a visit XD



Grah! I can not find what it is you direct me to! >:O


----------



## Excitement! (Jan 28, 2010)

OH MY GOD this game is so good.

Mordin singing Gilbert and Sullivan= Game of the Year/possibly Game of the Forever.


----------



## IggyB (Jan 28, 2010)

to people arguing over the Female/Female relationship versus a Male/Male one: Liara was an Asari, and Asari are an Asexual race that can mate with any gender of any species and can be both Male or Female, but they are feminine in appearance. So that is the explanation, technically there is no lesbian sex going on.

Do I think it's just an excuse to put in hot girl on girl action to appeal to the Male majority of gamers? Yeah probably lol 

but these games have much more appeal to them than just that.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 29, 2010)

Excitement! said:


> Game of the Year/possibly Game of the Forever.



Agreed. This is Bioware's magnum opus. I never thought any game could compete with Deus Ex on my "Favorite game of all time". But it actually beat it out.

Just the fact Tali and Garrus return, and you can pursue... the forbidden act with them was epic. A big subject every fanfiction author for the original game dreamed of.

(I swear I must have seen like 10 GarrusxShepard or TalixShepard fics, many poorly written but always interesting to read.)

Just the fact you can fuck 70% of your crew makes this game more replayable.


----------



## Milo (Jan 29, 2010)

I regret not having an ME1 save file |:C 

does anyone know if it's possible to see wrex in ME2, especially if you saved him in the first ME?... I love wrex


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 29, 2010)

IggyB said:


> to people arguing over the Female/Female relationship versus a Male/Male one: Liara was an Asari, and Asari are an Asexual race that can mate with any gender of any species and can be both Male or Female, but they are feminine in appearance. So that is the explanation, technically there is no lesbian sex going on.
> 
> Do I think it's just an excuse to put in hot girl on girl action to appeal to the Male majority of gamers? Yeah probably lol
> 
> but these games have much more appeal to them than just that.



Seems like several people misunderstood me.

Yes, you can have relationship with an asari, but like I said it kind of made sense, though it was disappointing you couldn't do a male/male with any species.

However, in ME2, you can have a female/female relationship.. but it's not with an asari. It's Shepard and another human. That's what I'm basically referring to.. the fact that you can do female/female again, yet no options for gay male gamers. It's either turn straight, or be alone. xD




Milo said:


> does anyone know if it's possible to see wrex in ME2, especially if you saved him in the first ME?... I love wrex




Yes, he makes an appearance but he's not a character that can be recruited. Sadly, there's not a whole lot of interaction you can do with him, but you at least get to catch up with him a bit.


----------



## Milo (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> Seems like several people misunderstood me.
> 
> Yes, you can have relationship with an asari, but like I said it kind of made sense, though it was disappointing you couldn't do a male/male with any species.
> 
> ...



...I wonder what it would be like to see human x krogan... :V


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> Yes, he makes an appearance but he's not a playable character. Sadly, there's not a whole lot of interaction you can do with him, but you at least get to catch up with him a bit.



I actually enjoyed having Wrex being in the game, yet not being a playable character. Grunt pretty much fulfills all his gameplay needs from the first game and then some. Plus the character backstory in my opinion was a nice shift from Wrex's war torn backstory. 

Whilst I did enjoy the level of interaction from the rest of the returning characters. Specifically how Liara recites one of her mother's lines from the first game.



Milo said:


> ...I wonder what it would be like to see human x krogan... :V



The size difference alone would be comical. I mean a Krogan is like 3x the size of a human



Kyoujin said:


> However, in ME2, you can have a female/female relationship.. but it's not with an asari. It's Shepard and another human. That's what I'm basically referring to.. the fact that you can do female/female again, yet no options for gay male gamers. It's either turn straight, or be alone. xD



Bioware's not too good with malexmale relationships. In Dragon Age Origins you could romance Zevran and that guy was as interesting as a stick once you fucked him


----------



## Milo (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> Yes, he makes an appearance but he's not a character that can be recruited. Sadly, there's not a whole lot of interaction you can do with him, but you at least get to catch up with him a bit.



*tear* cause Grunt is too... mean :C


----------



## Milo (Jan 29, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> The size difference alone would be comical. I mean a Krogan is like 3x the size of a human



maybe I just have some weird freaky fixation for krogans... >_>


----------



## IggyB (Jan 29, 2010)

Milo said:


> ...I wonder what it would be like to see human x krogan... :V


 There would be a lot of balls (4 on a krogan to be exact)

and to answer your other question, yes Wrex is in the game if you kept him alive before, and aparantly he has united the clans on their homeworld and is a king, but I haven't gotten that far yet to know for sure.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 29, 2010)

> Specifically how Liara recites one of her mother's lines from the first game.


This assumes that you are totally okay with how her character took a complete 180.

Also incase no one's said it yet, default (non-ME1 transfer) game data fucking sucks (spoilers I guess?)

1) Dead Council/All Human Council
2) Udina Councilor
3) Dead Rachni
4) Feros gone
5) Wrex dead

:V


----------



## Milo (Jan 29, 2010)

IggyB said:


> There would be a lot of balls (4 on a krogan to be exact)
> 
> and to answer your other question, yes Wrex is in the game if you kept him alive before, and aparantly he has united the clans on their homeworld and is a king, but I haven't gotten that far yet to know for sure.



nu nu, no major spoilers! I'm spending most of my time scanning planets lol, so I'm still at the beginning


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 29, 2010)

I like Grunt, he gets.. semi better once you complete his Loyalty mission. But Wrex's appearance is still nice, and makes more sense than him coming with you.

Oh, I did find out a funny thing.. one of the romance's you can get with a male Shepard actually will cause you to die and ends the game (storyline related). xD Though it's a semi hidden romance.


----------



## Milo (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> I like Grunt, he gets.. semi better once you complete his Loyalty mission. But Wrex's appearance is still nice, and makes more sense than him coming with you.



another thought: hanar don't get enough attention in the game  



			
				Kyoujin said:
			
		

> Oh, I did find out a funny thing.. one of the romance's you can get with a male Shepard actually will cause you to die and ends the game (storyline related). xD Though it's a semi hidden romance.



...wow... does he die from a... male-related malfunction or something? :| no wait, don't tell me, I wanna experience it xD


----------



## Holsety (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> Oh, I did find out a funny thing.. one of the romance's you can get with a male Shepard actually will cause you to die and ends the game (storyline related). xD Though it's a semi hidden romance.



I thought that whole thing was pretty neat really. 



Spoiler



Although there is absolutely no reason in the world to choose Morinth; renegade =/= DARK SIDE MUST DESTROY ALL GOOD THINGS IN WORLD D:<


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 29, 2010)

Milo said:


> ...wow... does he die from a... male-related malfunction or something? :| no wait, don't tell me, I wanna experience it xD



LOL Believe me, if Shepard dies due to the hidden romance you already know it's going to happen and your triggering it for your own sick curiosity.



Holsety said:


> This assumes that you are totally okay with how her character took a complete 180.



Yeah I was a little surprised about how much of a bitch Liara became. But bare in mind her mother was Matriarch Benezia and she was known to have very skewed loyalties. In this case Liara transferred her obsession with the Protheians to hunting down the Shadow Broker. But the biggest thing I was surprised about was how cold Liara became. Like if Shepard asks her to join him/her, she pretty much tells him "Fuck you". Which in your terms, was a complete 180 from being that easy girl on the Normandy that swooned near you and pretty much said "I'll die without you". Contrast that with Ashley who says "Fuck off" in long nice words when you reveal your working with Cerberus.

I guess Shepard has a problem dealing with ex-girlfriends.

So I am guessing Liara just grew up... in 2 years. I guess it explains how her voice suddenly became deeper. At least with Ashley her bitchiness toward Shepard and his new found allegiances are justified. Anyway, Liara was a boring character from the first game anyway. There are far better romances to choose from now.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 29, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Agreed. This is Bioware's magnum opus. I never thought any game could compete with Deus Ex on my "Favorite game of all time". But it actually beat it out.
> 
> Just the fact Tali and Garrus return, and you can pursue... the forbidden act with them was epic. A big subject every fanfiction author for the original game dreamed of.
> 
> ...


 Oh wow you can screw Tali too?
but wait what she never gets out of that suit lol
Now I want to see GarrusxTali |:c

and Wrex nooooo :<


----------



## Kanin (Jan 29, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> That's three games plus the ton of (major) patches I would say it's ten+
> 
> Just recently we had 3.3 which was like a gig alone.


 
They still haven't worked all the bugs out of that patch.

Mass Effect 2 looks cool, I might get it.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 29, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Now I want to see GarrusxTali |:c


it exists :c



> But bare in mind her mother was Matriarch Benezia and she was known to have very skewed loyalties


Benezia was fine, just brainwashed.

Two years isn't much to asari, and socially inept archeology geek is better than DARK AND EDGY MEAN BITCH


----------



## Holsety (Jan 29, 2010)

Edit: hnngh wow oops


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 29, 2010)

Just completed the game. 

First thing I said "Wow.....holy shit that was awesome". 

Then I d'awwwed when I got to lay in bug and snuggle with  *spoiler, somewhat,* Tali


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 29, 2010)

just got a mail, my copy has been shipped today.
god damnit, why are games so expensive here in germany? i could have gotten it from amazon on the launch day but it would cost 70 instead of 40 bucks that way and it would have had the crappy german voices...
oh well, i can (NOT) wait^^


----------



## Altamont (Jan 29, 2010)

I got it on Tues. and have been playing it quite a lot since. I just got to disc two where you find Tali and I must say...holy shit. This game absolutely beats out all of my expectations! The story and characters are superb, the game is so BIG, and, oh yes, Garrus love. Garrus is my man-crush, and the fact that you can woo him literally made my day (my GF thinks I'm weird though XD).

First point: It may be blasphemy, but Grunt could ACTUALLY be cooler than Wrex. Maybe.

Second Point: I HEART MASS EFFECT 2!

So, a subsection/new topic of conversation: Who are everybodies favorite ME1/ME2 characters, and why?

Mine:

Garrus- He's just so...human, for an alien. In the first one he was a cocky C-Sec officer who was frustrated with all of the rules and rd tape holding him back. IN ME 2 *SPOILER *He's discovered the dark side of getting what he wished for in being a scarred and hunted vigilante *SPOILER.* I just love the depth of Mass Effect's character work, and Garrus epitomozes it for me. Plus, for anyone who has actually seen the romance convos between him and Shepard, you'll realize that for every single iota of BADASS contained within him, there's an equal amount of the goofy, slightly akward person he may have once been. Which is hilarious beyond all comprehension.

2nd Favorite: Liara. She embodies the naive, lovable geek that I (hope) I am, and she's also secretly a badass. kinda like my girlfriend  Love Ya Christine!


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 29, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh wow you can screw Tali too?
> but wait what she never gets out of that suit lol
> Now I want to see GarrusxTali |:c



Yeah you can screw both Tali and Garrus. Something I really hoped for in the first game given how many times Shepard enters a suave tone with Tali.



Altamont said:


> 2nd Favorite: Liara. She embodies the naive, lovable geek that I (hope) I am, and she's also secretly a badass. kinda like my girlfriend  Love Ya Christine!



Liara acts like an obsessive bitch in ME2. In the first game she's just a socially awkward girl. Shepard always just wants to get into her pants.



Holsety said:


> it exists :c
> 
> Benezia was fine, just brainwashed.
> 
> Two years isn't much to asari, and socially inept archeology geek is better than DARK AND EDGY MEAN BITCH



Benezia turns on the council, and later turns on Saren to tell Shepard about the Mu relay, before succumbing to the Indoctrination and turning on him again before Shepard taking her down. Shepard comically remarks to it in the first game by saying "Your not loyal to anybody are you?"


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 29, 2010)

Garrus is definitely a lot different in this one.. I like it, but part of him is like.. "wtf, you acted like you were going to follow my example in ME1, now it's like none of that really mattered." xD He's always been my favorite character, but they need DLC so you can romance him with a male Shepard. >( Haha.

I really like the game but.. part of me thinks it's just kind of a disappointment in some aspects. There's surprisingly a lot I could list that's bad with the game. Though, it's still good for the most part.. and with our new 47" 1080p HDTV it looks amazing. xD Had to play it on an older TV for the first day, and I couldn't read half of the things in game.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> I really like the game but.. part of me thinks it's just kind of a disappointment in some aspects. There's surprisingly a lot I could list that's bad with the game. Though, it's still good for the most part.. and with our new 47" 1080p HDTV it looks amazing. xD Had to play it on an older TV for the first day, and I couldn't read half of the things in game.



What exactly is wrong besides dialogue looking horrible on a crappy tv?


----------



## Holsety (Jan 29, 2010)

> Benezia turns on the council, and later turns on Saren to tell Shepard about the Mu relay, before succumbing to the Indoctrination and turning on him again before Shepard taking her down. Shepard comically remarks to it in the first game by saying "Your not loyal to anybody are you?"


She joined Saren in an attempt to turn him back to the light and was then indoctrinated. It's more appropriate to say she was mind controlled than a TRAITOROUS WENCH


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 30, 2010)

Legion is every bit as awesome as I hoped he would be. Grunt is pretty sick too. Actually just about every character is good in my book except for Jack. I hate Jack. She's a bitch. 

Aside from that I loved pretty much everything about this game, even the resource gathering stopped bugging me after a while.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 30, 2010)

Holsety said:


> it exists :c


What really where.
And why the :c


Altamont said:


> I got it on Tues. and have been playing it quite a lot since. I just got to disc two where you find Tali and I must say...holy shit. This game absolutely beats out all of my expectations! The story and characters are superb, the game is so BIG, and, oh yes, Garrus love. Garrus is my man-crush, and the fact that you can woo him literally made my day (my GF thinks I'm weird though XD).
> 
> First point: It may be blasphemy, but Grunt could ACTUALLY be cooler than Wrex. Maybe.


Fuck yeah Garrus. But Grunt is really different. Eh's a pretty cool guy, but doesn't better than Wrex |:C

Also the part where you recruit Garrus is simply the best fucking game segment ever.



CommodoreKitty said:


> Legion is every bit as awesome as I hoped he would be. Grunt is pretty sick too. Actually just about every character is good in my book except for Jack. I hate Jack. She's a bitch.
> 
> Aside from that I loved pretty much everything about this game, even the resource gathering stopped bugging me after a while.


Jack what. She's a pretty cool mean bitch. For a mean bitch I mean. And she'd be like, the best fucking space pirate ever.



Ishnuvalok said:


> Just completed the game.
> 
> First thing I said "Wow.....holy shit that was awesome".
> 
> Then I d'awwwed when I got to lay in bug and snuggle with *spoiler, somewhat,* Tali


 Ffffff I want to unf her now if there is snuggles >:c
And also er to see her face because I'm getting really curious.


----------



## Dabfox (Jan 30, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Legion is every bit as awesome as I hoped he would be. Grunt is pretty sick too. Actually just about every character is good in my book except for Jack. I hate Jack. She's a bitch.
> 
> Aside from that I loved pretty much everything about this game, even the resource gathering stopped bugging me after a while.


 
A) Jack is the most deppressing character in the game! Even the Dying Asassian had more warmth and personality then Jack! She keeps whining, she practically does nothing, and I HATE HER SOOOO MUCH.

B) Anything, and I mean ANYTHING, was better then the last game's way of collecting minerals.


Oh, and the new DLC should be about flashbacking to Garrus and what he was doing after all those 2 years. THAT would be badass...
SECRET VIGILANTIE BY DAY....warm, lovable and embarrased alien by night ^^. 
Seriously...look at the video when you finally get in bed with him...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m12GnTkEku4&feature=PlayList&p=3297CDB97606BA08&index=14

HOW CAN YOU NOT JUST WANT TO GIVE HIM A BIG OLD HUG!?


----------



## Altamont (Jan 30, 2010)

So I'm roughly twenty hours in, and I must say I hate what's become of Liara. I originally planned on my Paragon Shepard remaining faithful to Liara throughout the trilogy, but this new and not-at-all improved Liara is making me eye Tali more and more. Sigh, the painful throes of virtual love...

And on the mineral collection, a review I watched summed it up perfectly when they called it monotonous yet strangely habit forming. I just like the new system of collection in this game overall. In ME1, you had so much money that selling stuff or finding minerals was amazingly unnecessary. Now, with a more balanced shopping system and the emphasis on mineral harvesting for upgrade research, at least the monotony is going somewhere.

And so far, Jack is probably my least favorite squad-member (aside from Zaeed. That DLC squad member is so two-dimensional it isn't funny, but I don't really count him.)


----------



## Milo (Jan 30, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Fuck yeah Garrus. But Grunt is really different. Eh's a pretty cool guy, but doesn't better than Wrex |:C



exactly... I want wrex |:C

I wish I could live in a time where technology is jumped over 100 years... <3


----------



## Altamont (Jan 31, 2010)

So I just finished Garrus' loyalty mission...no spoilers, but I always though, "could anything make me love Garrus more"? Oh yes. Yes, somehing can, and that something is pure, unadulterated badassery.

And maybe some juicy character development, seeing as I am predominantly paragon. I try and spice things up renegade style every now and then, just to make my Shepard more realistic, but  overall he's Mr. Nice guy. With a Gun. That Can Shoot You in The Face.


----------



## Dabfox (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I know a way to get through the entire suicide mission without losing anybody.
First, make sure you upgrade your ship to the maximum(The Medical thing is not needed however)
Secondly, Everyone on the team should be loyal(Finish all the side missions, don't piss them off...Miranda is just a bitch!)
Thirdly, and this is just purely speculative, when you get there, choose Tali for the vents. I advise saving the game before starting the mission, just in case.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 31, 2010)

Dabfox said:


> I think I know a way to get through the entire suicide mission without losing anybody.
> First, make sure you upgrade your ship to the maximum(The Medical thing is not needed however)
> Secondly, Everyone on the team should be loyal(Finish all the side missions, don't piss them off...Miranda is just a bitch!)
> Thirdly, and this is just purely speculative, when you get there, choose Tali for the vents. I advise saving the game before starting the mission, just in case.



If you really, really want someone to survive. Bring them on your team. Also Legion is better suited for the vents.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 31, 2010)

I just beat the campaign

One word "Amazing".

Just amazing. It's really a game you must get.



Ishnuvalok said:


> If you really, really want someone to survive. Bring them on your team. Also Legion is better suited for the vents.



I brought Garrus on my team and he got carried away by a swarm.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 1, 2010)

I only lost the model scientist salarian. Wish I knew how to keep everyone alive.

Having finished Mass Effect 2, I have to withdraw most of my criticism, it's a decidedly darker, more mature approach to the universe that puts all you've done in Mass Effect 1 in perspective and underlines the consequences of your choices.

Playing male, I chose Tali, since she's, well, the most natural of the bunch and doesn't have that much emotional baggage to cope with. Jack's a scared, broken girl inside, while Miranda is haunted by her being a designer daughter. Tali, well, she just has the usual baggage a woman of her age and standing would have.

What I found really annoying is the ending. Please, a Man-Reaper? There's no exposition provided on it or how it fits into all of this. It just is.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 1, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> I brought Garrus on my team and he got carried away by a swarm.



He should be leading your second fire team instead. And have full loyalty. And which Biotic did you choose? I chose Jack (loyal) and she worked out just fine. Samara and Jack are the best choices for the biotic field. Mordin and Grunt are good choices for the escort (loyal, of course). And Legion through the tubes. I brought Tali and Thane with me and we kicked ass. 

...maybe the game suddenly decides to randomly kill someone sometimes.....because some people have done exactly what I've done yet one of them died....


----------



## Cylo (Feb 1, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> What I found really annoying is the ending. Please, a Man-Reaper? There's no exposition provided on it or how it fits into all of this. It just is.


*SPOILER SPOILER*
I thought it was pretty badass, committing mass genocide in order to reproduce... <.<

But yes, I thought it was kind of goofy-lookin', to say the least.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 1, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> What I found really annoying is the ending. Please, a Man-Reaper? There's no exposition provided on it or how it fits into all of this. It just is.



Try the original game's ending. You don't exactly know who created the Reapers, what the reapers want, how Sovereign exactly persuaded Saren, what logic he used to do so either. Saren blissfully thinks that pressing the big red button that says "KILL ALL ORGANICS" will save them, when obviously Reaper ships have no power in Dark Space.

You can tell the writers wrote themselves into a corner there.


----------



## Holsety (Feb 1, 2010)

Cylo said:


> *SPOILER SPOILER*
> I thought it was pretty badass, committing mass genocide in order to reproduce... <.<
> 
> But yes, I thought it was kind of goofy-lookin', to say the least.


It makes sense, they grow organics in order to harvest them to create new reapers, etc. but it just looked so ridiculous and goofy that it was hard to take seriously.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 1, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Try the original game's ending. You don't exactly know who created the Reapers, what the reapers want, how Sovereign exactly persuaded Saren, what logic he used to do so either. Saren blissfully thinks that pressing the big red button that says "KILL ALL ORGANICS" will save them, when obviously Reaper ships have no power in Dark Space.
> 
> You can tell the writers wrote themselves into a corner there.



The original is pretty consistent and the entire point of the Reapers is that they are a great unknown. We don't really know what happened to the Protheans, aside from vague statements like "total genocide" made by a broken VI. 

It's interesting to consider that the Reapers are actually preparing for a much bigger threat and genocide on a cosmic scale is necessary. 

That doesn't change the fact that the big reveal in ME2 is cheesy as fuck and feels more like a non-sequitur than a proper story element. Like pink ponies suddenly trampling Jack on the Citadel.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 1, 2010)

Holsety said:


> It makes sense, they grow organics in order to harvest them to create new reapers, etc. but it just looked so ridiculous and goofy that it was hard to take seriously.



Wait... that's the reason?

Okay does anyone see some retarded "Sphace Mharine's" logic there? Why would the Reapers create the mass relays and the citadel just to wait 50 000 years and finally possibly harvest some organics. All the while waiting in dark space fully dormant just to do it. It would have been FAR more productive to just assimilate a world and harvest the cro magnum organics off of there. The only way they could possibly fight back is with rocks and sticks, and you get instant results without having to stay outside of the galaxy for so long.



Mikael Grizzly said:


> The original is pretty consistent and the entire point of the Reapers is that they are a great unknown. We don't really know what happened to the Protheans, aside from vague statements like "total genocide" made by a broken VI.



I am sorry but I just find it a little confusing why a race of highly intelligent machines would simply wait outside of a galaxy for 50 000 years and utilize their game of cat and mouse time and time again and not explain it to you at all. That's like with Kotor going through the entire game never finding out what the Star Forge does.



Mikael Grizzly said:


> It's interesting to consider that the Reapers are actually preparing for a much bigger threat and genocide on a cosmic scale is necessary.



So they have been preparing for limitless amounts of millenia by harvesting ancient species using the Mass Relays and the Citadel... for what? They exist outside of the galaxy in an unlimited armada of death, and have done this for so long Sovereign taunts Shepard he couldn't even contemplate exactly how many years.


Mikael Grizzly said:


> That doesn't change the fact that the big reveal in ME2 is cheesy as fuck and feels more like a non-sequitur than a proper story element. Like pink ponies suddenly trampling Jack on the Citadel.



A giant big guy at the end of the last level that you have to fight? I think that's a video game cliche I haven't seen properly orchestrated since Planescape Torment. Though at least here it explains that



Spoiler



The reapers are looking to evolve.



Instead of making it all vague as to what they exactly want to accomplish.

Though I wish the endgame would have a bigger moral choice. That was something that was lacking in the original Mass Effect as well. At least with a game like Kotor you have the choice wether or not you wish to save the galaxy or rule it. Here you just



Spoiler



Give the Collector Base to the Illusive Man, or destroy it. Whoopdefucking do. Destroy a big giant ancient former Protheian space station or not. That's definantly something that requires more then 5 seconds to decide



Whatever happened to epic "Lesser of two evils" choices we had in Deus Ex? Where the ending you chose resulted in your own morals and what you personally thought was the best choice in how the world turned out. You know, not just a morally good or bad choice you come up with in 5 seconds.


----------



## Cylo (Feb 1, 2010)

Holsety said:


> It makes sense, they grow organics in order to harvest them to create new reapers, etc. but it just looked so ridiculous and goofy that it was hard to take seriously.


*SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER*

To it's defense, it did look like a giant Terminator.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 1, 2010)

Cylo said:


> *SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER*



That's not even confirmed, nor reputable. How is it a spoiler? The only mention of "Harvesting" is by Tali in the first game casually mentioning it and Shepard alluding to it in the second.


----------



## Cylo (Feb 2, 2010)

... What?

You didn't see Yeoman Chambers getting ground up into an organic paste to feed the reaper they were growing?


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 2, 2010)

Cylo said:


> ... What?
> 
> You didn't see Yeoman Chambers getting ground up into an organic paste to feed the reaper they were growing?





Spoiler



That was for the Collectors to power the production cycle of a highly experimental "Human" Reaper. The collector technology is just used Prothean technology, just used for the purpose of creating human reapers.


 If the Reapers really needed organics to power their machines, again why would they wait 50 000 years outside of the galaxy whilst the small insignificant ants use the technology they created and build things like guns and concepts like Freedom? Why wouldn't they just surround a planet, wait till it grows things like multicultural organisms and just gang rape it?

EDIT: Also Chambers and the rest of your crew survive if you 



Spoiler



go directly through the Omega Four relay after the assault on the Normandy by the Collector ship. If you do a subquest or land on the citadel or Omega etc. Chambers and the rest of the crew become liquefied. There is no reason not to go through the Omega Four relay directly unless you never upgraded the Normady. As you can simply do your party member sidequests after. Or better yet before you go get the Reaper IFF.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey um guys.
Where is this Mass Effect fanfic now.
<w<


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 2, 2010)

On the Reapers: 



Spoiler



If you talk to Legion he says that the "entities" inside Sovereign called themselves Nazara, implying that the reaper is a collective consciousness and not a single mind. He mentions that the reapers were going to give humanity everything his people ever wanted: a collective consciousness inside an mortal machine. The Human reaper is not experimental in any way, it is just another reaper. They take everything from the humans, including their consciousness, and combine it with machines to create the reaper. What we saw was only the very front of the ship, if it had been completed it would have looked more or less like the others except for the very front. If you look at a screenshot of the reaper fleet, you can see they all have different front ends, so the whole terminator thing really is not all that out of place, I don't think.


----------



## lockewolfe (Feb 2, 2010)

To have everyone live in your group, you must pick the best team member to do it. like the vent- tali or legion. the barrier-- jack or the asari lady and to lead the 2nd team- the black guy.

hope that help


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 2, 2010)

I did get to play it and beat it. The only part that bother me was the the Romance part, the only women in the team you get to have a possible relationship with is Miranda (The All perfect Bitch), Tali (enviromental suit girl from the first Mass Effect) and not Samara (Milf Justicar) or Jack (the Crazy Bitch!).


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I did get to play it and beat it. The only part that bother me was the the Romance part, the only women in the team you get to have a possible relationship with is Miranda (The All perfect Bitch), Tali (enviromental suit girl from the first Mass Effect) and not Samara (Milf Justicar) or Jack (the Crazy Bitch!).



You forgot Kelly Chambers. Shepard's Yeoman. While she is overly loving and whatnot she is the most normal of Shepard's motley crue to bump uglies with. Well except for Tali as she is the only one who doesn't have daddy/mommy issues. (Excluding Jack but her issue is she never had a family).

Bare in mind in the original game you could only romance 2 people. Either crazy racist redneck Ashley or possible future dominatrix Liara. 

I think you have to take baby steps before Shepard can simply hump EVERYBODY on the Normandy. I think that would go a little to far.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 3, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I did get to play it and beat it. The only part that bother me was the the Romance part, the only women in the team you get to have a possible relationship with is Miranda (The All perfect Bitch), Tali (enviromental suit girl from the first Mass Effect) and not Samara (Milf Justicar) or Jack (the Crazy Bitch!).



Kelly Chambers, Tali'Zorah, Miranda Lawson and Jack are all possible romances. You must've pissed off Jack to not be able to romance her.


----------



## Torinir (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if anyone has tried romancing Thane as a female Shepard yet.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 3, 2010)

Too easy. Mass Effect 1 was harder. but. i liked the story. and grunt was a nice addition. since i was used to wrex and garrus. which having garrus again did kick butt. I am a little disappointed on the achievments. insane difficulty wasnt that hard. and the "have everyone survive" achievement took me 2 tries. all i have left is warp and incineration specialist. not too hard =)


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> Too easy. Mass Effect 1 was harder. but. i liked the story. and grunt was a nice addition. since i was used to wrex and garrus. which having garrus again did kick butt. I am a little disappointed on the achievments. insane difficulty wasnt that hard. and the "have everyone survive" achievement took me 2 tries. all i have left is warp and incineration specialist. not too hard =)



Game wasn't designed to be "OMFG YOU MUST PLAY THIS FOR MONTHS ON END TO BEAT THE CAMPAIGN ALONE" It was designed to be a game that you play for fun, not to be epically challenged.

Also how was Mass Effect 1 harder? If you had the assault rifle, warp and throw you pretty much dominated a battlefield. All you needed to do was treat your assault rifle like it had burst fire, and every enemy would fall to their demise.


----------



## Holsety (Feb 3, 2010)

> Too easy. Mass Effect 1 was harder.


stop playing casual



> insane difficulty wasnt that hard


sure bro, losing your shields in 1-2 hits when 90% of enemies are rapid fire

sure


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

Holsety said:


> sure bro, losing your shields in 1-2 hits when 90% of enemies are rapid fire
> 
> sure



It reminds me of this guy on youtube saying playing the original game on Insanity with a level 1 character was easy.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 3, 2010)

im just voicing my opinion. mass effect 1 to me was harder. not saying it was for you guys. sure im playing in casual NOW but thats to finish up the game. i beat it on insanity. and im used to playing games on hard difficulties. cod mw2 was easier on veteran than cod 4 and 3 is the hardest of all. and barrier is ur best friend in mass effect 2 didnt mean to sound *oh im big and bad* i apologize for that. and the not too hard part was for the 1000/1000 not the difficulty.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 3, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> You forgot Kelly Chambers. Shepard's Yeoman. While she is overly loving and whatnot she is the most normal of Shepard's motley crue to bump uglies with. Well except for Tali as she is the only one who doesn't have daddy/mommy issues. (Excluding Jack but her issue is she never had a family).
> 
> Bare in mind in the original game you could only romance 2 people. Either crazy racist redneck Ashley or possible future dominatrix Liara.
> 
> I think you have to take baby steps before Shepard can simply hump EVERYBODY on the Normandy. I think that would go a little to far.


 
The only person I choose was Miranda she was easy enough to please so was Tali Its funny how they gave hints in the game on how her Tali race makes love I might play it again just to see how that turns out. I try to get Liara to come back of course she has that obsession with the Shadow Broker.I had to kill Ashley off because she was annoying bitch.Kelly Chambers I tryed talking to her many times I might have to check and see.


 I don't think the Developers would put In Threesome or group sex orgys into the game it would cost a lot it would sell a lot more copys and this game would be band.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 3, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> The only person I choose was Miranda she was easy enough to please so was Tali Its funny how they gave hints in the game on how her Tali race makes love I might play it again just to see how that turns out. I try to get Liara to come back of course she has that obsession with the Shadow Broker.I had to kill Ashley off because she was annoying bitch.Kelly Chambers I tryed talking to her many times I might have to check and see.
> 
> 
> I don't think the Developers would put In Threesome or group sex orgys into the game it would cost a lot it would sell a lot more copys and this game would be band.



In Dragon Age you can have an orgy <.<; but its a long and complicated process.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> and barrier is ur best friend in mass effect 2



Every time I use barrier on insanity it only gives me 1-2 more hits tops before it dies very quickly. I don't even use it anymore since I am too busy running out of cover to dodge several dozen geth coming my way.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 3, 2010)

what gun/guns do you use? i found the burst fire rifle*cant remember name* with incendiary ammo tears em up pretty fast. and it was my best friend. thats 2 less shots to worry about. Grunt is pretty good to have in party too. he takes a lot of shots before going down. and garrus is good for the tech peeps. so is miranda.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> what gun/guns do you use? i found the burst fire rifle*cant remember name* with incendiary ammo tears em up pretty fast. and it was my best friend. thats 2 less shots to worry about. Grunt is pretty good to have in party too. he takes a lot of shots before going down. and garrus is good for the tech peeps. so is miranda.



I use the collector assault rifle that you get if you bought the collectors edition. Even then I still get killed very easily.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 3, 2010)

i have no idea about that one. which part specifically are you at?


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> i have no idea about that one. which part specifically are you at?



Ive beaten the game twice now, I am just replaying it on Insanity, specifically at Tuchanka.

The problem with the burst fire gun in ME2 is it runs out of ammunition very quickly. While with the collector assault rifle it does the same amount of damage, except it is fully automatic, it maintains a steady accuracy and it carries like 300 shots.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 3, 2010)

sounds like a good gun. and thats the only downfall of the burst fire. no ammo. the sniper is a good one to use on armored and shielded enemies. are you doing a loyalty mission?


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> sounds like a good gun. and thats the only downfall of the burst fire. no ammo. the sniper is a good one to use on armored and shielded enemies. are you doing a loyalty mission?



I am currently doing Mordin's. There is literally nothing else to do on Tuchanka besides loyalty missions and the occasional minigame/shop.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 3, 2010)

well you could be doing a minigame (friggean monkeys) <.< from what i remember i just peeked out around corners. if my shields were low. i'd run away, then come back and finish them off. there isnt really much i can say to help you other than take it slow, use sniper some times, and if ur shields get downed use barrier to bring em up. *if you have it*


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 3, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> sounds like a good gun. and thats the only downfall of the burst fire. no ammo. the sniper is a good one to use on armored and shielded enemies. are you doing a loyalty mission?


 
There a weapon in the Ghost Ship mission I pick up gun that had 450 Ammo I forgot what it was called but it worked well enough for me cut though the game I am trying out diffrent classes in the game to see how fun they are.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 3, 2010)

mass effect 1 i was a vanguard now im a soldier. and its the geth rifle i think is what your talking about.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> There a weapon in the Ghost Ship mission I pick up gun that had 450 Ammo I forgot what it was called but it worked well enough for me cut though the game I am trying out diffrent classes in the game to see how fun they are.



Either way even if you pick your class once you go to the disabled collector ship you receive training in a weapon your not proficient in. So play to your strengths.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 3, 2010)

yeah i just thought i'd throw my class out thar. reason i picked soldier is because i didnt want to be stuck using a shotgun and pistol. i like sniping. =)


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 3, 2010)

I wanted to try out the Infiltrater class because you can have  have Stealth and use a Sniper Rifle. I choose the Vanguard I thought it would be cool to use the Cryo Bullets then Charge Combo.


----------



## Torinir (Feb 3, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I wanted to try out the Infiltrater class because you can have  have Stealth and use a Sniper Rifle. I choose the Vanguard I thought it would be cool to use the Cryo Bullets then Charge Combo.



You get cryo and disruptor ammo as infiltrator. And if you take the sniper rifle when you do the IFF mission, you'll get the anti-material rifle, Legion's upgraded weapon. Sickest sniper rifle in the game, by far.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> yeah i just thought i'd throw my class out thar. reason i picked soldier is because i didnt want to be stuck using a shotgun and pistol. i like sniping. =)



lolwut? You get the shotgun, the pistol, the sniper rifle and the assault rifle as a soldier right off the bat... it's been that way since the first game. I think your talking about the Infiltrator which starts out with the sniper rifle and pistol.


----------



## Altamont (Feb 3, 2010)

Just beat Zaeed's Loyalty Mission. Who would've have thought the least interesting character since Kaiden would have a teensy bit o depth?


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Just beat Zaeed's Loyalty Mission. Who would've have thought the least interesting character since Kaiden would have a teensy bit o depth?



Kaiden was intere.... wait never mind.

Well I did like Kaiden more then KKK enthusiast Ashley Williams.

Anyway that's Bioware for you. They tend to add depth to their characters. I still remember when the Subject Zero trailer came out and everyone was whining about how she was nothing compared to Wrex, and that it was a horrible character idea on their part. Yet the actual character has a backstory and subquest that you at least want to do.


----------



## Altamont (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I found all of the character's backsories in ME 2 incredibly interesting. Still, Garrus' was again my personal fave; he's the perfect mix of uncompromising badass and self-doubting, soul-searching young man. Dizzamn.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd get it for the PC but I hate playing console games on the PC.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I'd get it for the PC but I hate playing console games on the PC.



ME2's gameplay feels FAR different on the PC. It has a completely new interface that revolves around using your mouse.

Really, the gameplay feels different.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 3, 2010)

Mouse sensitivity is far from existent, from what I've been hearing.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 4, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Mouse sensitivity is far from existent, from what I've been hearing.



I don't know about you, but aiming for me has been very easy. Much easier then on the 360.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 4, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> lolwut? You get the shotgun, the pistol, the sniper rifle and the assault rifle as a soldier right off the bat... it's been that way since the first game. I think your talking about the Infiltrator which starts out with the sniper rifle and pistol.



naw i should have been more clear. in ME1 i was a vanguard. i couldnt zoom in with a sniper rifle or with an assault rifle. i didnt want to risk it in ME2 so thats why i picked soldier. they can zoom with anything.


----------



## DarckArchon (Feb 4, 2010)

Simply.... Epic

No comment


----------



## Jelly (Feb 4, 2010)

The last boss was hella stupid both as a concept (I mean, I didn't mind fighting the class of thing that it was; but its art design and how it was being created) and as a boss battle.

I liked that you got to play after you beat it.

my shepard boned bubble girl
she's cool

why no gay garrus

god, he's so angular
it makes no sense


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 4, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> why no gay garrus



Bioware... isn't too good with malexmale relationships.

In Dragon Age Origins you could romance the metrosexual elf party member Zevran as a male. Except he is as interesting as a stick and annoys the crap out of you.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 4, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Bioware... isn't too good with malexmale relationships.
> 
> In Dragon Age Origins you could romance the metrosexual elf party member Zevran. Except he is as interesting as a stick and annoys the crap out of you.



Most of the characters are uninteresting in DA. Mass Effect 2 just solidified that in my mind.
Yeah, he's just a slut and clearly sex is just a part of his poorly developed childhood psyche - like they talk about with Jack.

god, i fucking hate jack

Still, I suppose things like this are still somewhat taboo in western societies, so I can cut them some slack. Still, you got a real bromance thing going with Garrus if you're a dude, might as well just throw in the option for the hell of it.

also where the fuck are the female turians


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 4, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> also where the fuck are the female turians



You should also ask where the fuck are female Salarians, Krogans, Batarians, Vorcha etc.

Bioware even teases you with a female Krogan corpse that Mordin examines. Yet she is under a tarp so you cant look at her.

It's just that Bioware doesn't consider it important enough. It's more important to design characters with depth then make sure every race has balanced sexes. You don't even see Turians as much in this game as you do in the previous. You only see a few Turian mercenaries here and there.



jellyhurwit said:


> Most of the characters are uninteresting in DA. Mass Effect 2 just solidified that in my mind.



I disagree with you, as I found Morri, Alistair and Shale to be interesting, at least since they were all foils of each other. But bare in mind, very few RPGs go the extra mile with their characters nowadays as Bioware. It comes to the crossroads in WTF do you want?


----------



## Cylo (Feb 4, 2010)

What do you guys think would be the best class for an insanity playthough?

I have a suspicion it would be the sentinel, with fortification as the bonus talent. =U


----------



## Jelly (Feb 4, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> You should also ask where the fuck are female Salarians, Krogans, Batarians, Vorcha etc.
> 
> Bioware even teases you with a female Krogan corpse that Mordin examines. Yet she is under a tarp so you cant look at her.
> 
> It's just that Bioware doesn't consider it important enough. It's more important to design characters with depth then make sure every race has balanced sexes. You don't even see Turians as much in this game as you do in the previous. You only see a few Turian mercenaries here and there.



Well.
To be fair, they used the easy outs:
1. Salarian females never leave the planet due to nesting or something retarded.
2. Krogans are separated into camps to preserve genetic hegemony for clans.

Batarians are pretty hinted to have a heavily divided society of castes and similar garbage, so maybe they thought the suspension of disbelief would lie in the thought that "maybe all their wimmens in the kitchen."

I wouldn't have minded a lack of female Turians if it weren't for "I had reach, she had flexibility," which makes you think that there would be more female Turian soldiers running around boning Turian men when they cant beats them up


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 4, 2010)

Cylo said:


> What do you guys think would be the best class for an insanity playthough?
> 
> I have a suspicion it would be the sentinel, with fortification as the bonus talent. =U



The classes are balanced enough to suit any playing style. I personally play an Infiltrator for ME2 but I also enjoy the Vanguard.


----------



## Cylo (Feb 4, 2010)

I felt the vanguard got shot up way too much.  On insanity, using Charge is, quite often, suicide.

Unless you're smart and tactical, and stuff.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 4, 2010)

Cylo said:


> I felt the vanguard got shot up way too much.  On insanity, using Charge is, quite often, suicide.
> 
> Unless you're smart and tactical, and stuff.



I very rarely played a close range player with vanguard. I mostly used that class for it's biotic abilities coupled with eventually using the assault rifle/shotgun combo.

But now usually I play an Infiltrator mostly due to the sniper rifle's ability to turn an enemy's head into sliced hamburger


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 6, 2010)

i never liked to get all close and personal with an enemy in mass effect... maybe thats because i payled an infiltrator^^;
if id play a vangoard id probably use charge to escape rather than attacking with it.
but what am i talking about? my game didnt even arrive yet DX<


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 6, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> But now usually I play an Infiltrator mostly due to the sniper rifle's ability to turn an enemy's head into sliced hamburger



"ASSUMING CONTRO-" *BAM* anti material rifle shot from cloak :3c


----------



## Jelly (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been trying out vanguard after beating the game as an infiltrator.

its pretty awkward
also there seems to be a great deal more chances that you will make a tactical mistake and become a pile of crappy ragdoll effects


----------



## Cylo (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah... playing a vanguard has been described as a 'high risk, high payoff' role.
One-shotting people with the Claymore shotgun, then getting nailed by those enemies _just_ out of range.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 7, 2010)

Cylo said:


> Yeah... playing a vanguard has been described as a 'high risk, high payoff' role.
> One-shotting people with the Claymore shotgun, then getting nailed by those enemies _just_ out of range.



Use your pistol? Or better yet use those biotics your supposed to rely on?


----------



## Cylo (Feb 7, 2010)

Charge has a cooldown time of six seconds.  Switching your weapons takes away a few precious moments of your time, too.

A vanguard isn't the best thing to play as on insanity.  I imagine it'd be more fun, playing on an easier difficulty, though.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 7, 2010)

Cylo said:


> Charge has a cooldown time of six seconds.  Switching your weapons takes away a few precious moments of your time, too.



Use Barrier. Switch to your heavy pistol for far away targets and keep in cover. Against collectors your always going to have to formulate different strategies depending on what class you pick. As they have enemies that can pretty much decimate whatever tactics you choose. Once you get to the collector ship you will be able to pick up a sniper rifle or an assault rifle, so that should help out somewhat with far away targets. But either way fighting Scions, Harbinger or infamous Praetorians are always going to be tough no matter what class/difficulty you choose.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 8, 2010)

I finished this game last night and it was amazing! My renegade male Shep scored with Tali, their relationship is so hilariously cute. If it weren't for the pile of commissions I have to do, I'd be replaying as female Shep trying to score with either Garrus or Thane.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 8, 2010)

gawd, its finally here^^ ive been playing it all day 
got some complaints already though:
- loading times suck... i still have to install it on the harddrive though, i hope that helps
- scanning planets sucks... they should have kept the mako
- the thermal clips are kinda annoying. not having unlimited ammo anymore does add to the atmosphere though! and the game really doesnt fuck around, every shot counts^^
- just like the first game its impossible to buy everything you need at the beginning... even with the bonus i got for importing a level 60 infiltrator im having a hard time to buy useful stuff
- 



Spoiler



solus is giving me a headache, he talks way too much and way too fast...


 hes a pretty cool character though^^
- compared to the first game it feels a little "dumbed down". setting your skills, managing your equipment... it works, yes but simply removing the inventory for example instead of tweaking it doesnt really cut it for me 

im having a great time so far but im not really impressed yet^^


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 8, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I finished this game last night and it was amazing! My renegade male Shep scored with Tali, their relationship is so hilariously cute. If it weren't for the pile of commissions I have to do, I'd be replaying as female Shep trying to score with either Garrus or Thane.



I was annoyed at Garrus's romance option since it's very specific. You have to say the right response to him to tell that your interested. At the time I didn't know what response it was, so I said the wrong one and played through have the game before I realized my mistake. At least with Thane he comes onto you and you can say, "I want you".



CaptainCool said:


> - scanning planets sucks... they should have kept the mako



NEVER SAY THAT AGAIN

*lalalala* I can't hear you *lalalala*

The Mako was a gawdawful part of Mass Effect. Everybody hated it, along with elevators. That's why they got rid of it.

In DLC for scanned planets they plan on giving us a vehicle to use. It is also supposed to be in the datafiles already since if you go to controls it shows controls for a vehicle. But there aren't any in game.

The loading screens aren't THAT bad. It's just people have a negative view on them since the PS1. Try playing an ancient PS1 game now, you'll feel your eyes burn out of your sockets due to how long it takes. Would you rather the annoying elevators return?

Also, Mordin doesn't have to be a spoiler. He's just a character in game. A very cool character I was surprised Bioware added a ton of conversations to. While other characters, specifically Garrus, only have like 3 major conversations.



CaptainCool said:


> - just like the first game its impossible to buy everything you need at the beginning... even with the bonus i got for importing a level 60 infiltrator im having a hard time to buy useful stuff



Honestly credits in the long run don't really matter. The only things you really want to buy with credits are armor pieces and the occasional weapon bonus. What you really want to do is focus on upgrades for your weapons and armor.



CaptainCool said:


> - compared to the first game it feels a little "dumbed down". setting your skills, managing your equipment... it works, yes but simply removing the inventory for example instead of tweaking it doesnt really cut it for me



I honestly felt the original game was a little overcomplicated for that style. I mean the inventory and shop system was gawdawful. Having hundreds of stupid armors you never used since the looting system sucked, having a 150 cap where you have to remove stuff every hour of playing etc. Everyone hated it, since they were trying to emulate Kotor with a Third Person Shooter. With skills you had too many that you didn't really use. (Like weapons you don't really use if your a soldier). They wanted to keep it far more simple, hence the smaller level cap. Plus Shepard is already a master at arms. I think he would know how to aim his rifles and such since the first game. It's far more profitable for the player to invest in their upgrades and powers like you usually did in the first.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 8, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> NEVER SAY THAT AGAIN
> 
> *lalalala* I can't hear you *lalalala*
> 
> ...


*awww come on^^ the mako was AWESOME! cruising on a planet with those sloppy controls was so much fun! or climbing mountains with it? sooo much fun!





and yes, ive heard about that vehicle.
*



CryoScales said:


> The loading screens aren't THAT bad. It's just people have a negative view on them since the PS1. Try playing an ancient PS1 game now, you'll feel your eyes burn out of your sockets due to how long it takes. Would you rather the annoying elevators return?



i play the xbox 360 version, if you dont install it some loading times are just as long  so yeah, instead of starring at a mass relay for the 300th time id rather have the dialogues in the elevators again XD



CryoScales said:


> Honestly credits in the long run don't really matter. The only things you really want to buy with credits are armor pieces and the occasional weapon bonus. What you really want to do is focus on upgrades for your weapons and armor.



yeah, i thought so. didnt really find much to pay credits for yet



CryoScales said:


> I honestly felt the original game was a little overcomplicated for that style. I mean the inventory and shop system was gawdawful. Having hundreds of stupid armors you never used since the looting system sucked, having a 150 cap where you have to remove stuff every hour of playing etc. Everyone hated it, since they were trying to emulate Kotor with a Third Person Shooter. With skills you had too many that you didn't really use. (Like weapons you don't really use if your a soldier). They wanted to keep it far more simple, hence the smaller level cap. Plus Shepard is already a master at arms. I think he would know how to aim his rifles and such since the first game. It's far more profitable for the player to invest in their upgrades and powers like you usually did in the first.



the inventory sucked, the shops were ok in my opinion.
the new skillsystem is very streamlined but imo it kinda sucks that its not really an RPG anymore... sure, you have lots of dialogue but you cant really customize shepard anymore =/

but anywho, im very happy with the game! its still awesome, its just a new experience. ill adapt to it ^.^


----------



## Holsety (Feb 8, 2010)

> At the time I didn't know what response it was, so I said the wrong one and played through have the game before I realized my mistake. At least with Thane he comes onto you and you can say, "I want you".


It's more a problem that if you dont go into the Investigate options you'll miss it, if you do that its pretty obvious (IIRC its something to the effect of "We could do that" after he talks about banging that other turian)


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 8, 2010)

Holsety said:


> It's more a problem that if you dont go into the Investigate options you'll miss it, if you do that its pretty obvious (IIRC its something to the effect of "We could do that" after he talks about banging that other turian)



Lol here's the specifics of it. You could say "We could do that" then there's two options. Either "Not what I meant" or "You know me"

I chose you know me instead of "Not what I meant"


----------



## Holsety (Feb 8, 2010)

It should be pretty obvious which one is which, Shepard's a decorated soldier always fighting etc., not what I meant comes after "I didnt know you wanted to spar"


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 8, 2010)

Holsety said:


> It should be pretty obvious which one is which, Shepard's a decorated soldier always fighting etc., not what I meant comes after "I didnt know you wanted to spar"



I just wish that there wasn't so much room to fuck up as the other romances. I mean with the others you might accidentally trigger it, as I did with Thane a few times


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> I just wish that there wasn't so much room to fuck up as the other romances. I mean with the others you might accidentally trigger it, as I did with Thane a few times



"I CANT DATE A DYING MAN."

also why do you have to rape garrus
incidentally, what a terrible idea
he's a ball of spikes


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 11, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> I just wish that there wasn't so much room to fuck up as the other romances. I mean with the others you might accidentally trigger it, as I did with Thane a few times


 
I am pissed because you can't romance Samara in the game even if you have choose to mate Morinth your not going be lucky to go to the next stage of the game.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I am pissed because you can't romance Samara in the game even if you have choose to mate Morinth your not going be lucky to go to the next stage of the game.



dude, she's like 90000 years old
besides, she's got her priorities straight, unlike shepard, who is shamelessly trying to dick everyone as the fate of the galaxy hangs over his/her head

INCLUDING MONSTERS?

but lets not bullshit
no one who played femshep even thought about fucking the black dude before the frog or the lizard monster
and its not just because you're furries
and you know it


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> dude, she's like 90000 years old
> besides, she's got her priorities straight, unlike shepard, who is shamelessly trying to dick everyone as the fate of the galaxy hangs over his/her head
> 
> INCLUDING MONSTERS?
> ...


 
I don't know you tryed Jack before as a Female Shepard?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I don't know you tryed Jack before as a Female Shepard?



No, because Jack's an asshole and totally unstable.
i didnt even want to take her along
i wanted to blast her retarded ass out an airlock

I was interested to see if the Kelly storyline sucked. And, uh, yep. It sucked.
I friendzoned everyone else on my femshep run.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> No, because Jack's an asshole and totally unstable.
> i didnt even want to take her along
> i wanted to blast her retarded ass out an airlock
> 
> ...


 
Jack to me she was a Punk rock chick with issues I enjoy her mission and finding out her storyline. 

I didn't bother with Kelly for some reason she was like a robot.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 11, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I am pissed because you can't romance Samara in the game even if you have choose to mate Morinth your not going be lucky to go to the next stage of the game.



Samara's a Justicar. She is loyal to her code and can't break away from it.

Plus we already romanced mega byotch Liara. They've confirmed they will resolve romances in the next game so I am fully expecting your able to choose between fucking your first game romances and your second game ones.



jellyhurwit said:


> but lets not bullshit
> no one who played femshep even thought about fucking the black dude before the frog or the lizard monster
> and its not just because you're furries
> and you know it



Really? Your going to put skin color in here? You have tons of aliens yet you notice the fact the major human romance is a black dude compared to a possibly ethnically diverse Shepard? Remember you can make Shepard African American, Asian or white if you like.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Really? Your going to put skin color in here? You have tons of aliens yet you notice the fact the major human romance is a black dude compared to a possibly ethnically diverse Shepard? Remember you can make Shepard African American, Asian or white if you like.



its okay
you have black friends
_like jacob_



Lazydabear said:


> Jack to me she was a Punk rock chick with issues I enjoy her mission and finding out her storyline.
> 
> I didn't bother with Kelly for some reason she was like a robot.



she is kind of a robot
but at least she's normal

and jack is like the nerd version of a TOUGH GIRL
all she does is says fuck
and isn't very clever
and just wants to hit everything

someone growing up where she did would probably turn into a much more menacing psycho
not just like GRR IM MAD AND IM GONNA PUNCH SOMEONE IN THE DICK AND TAKE THIS COCAINE LETS GET CRAZY SHEPARD
also fuck you
and fuck you
and fuck you
and fuck that
and what the fuck

speaking of that
loved the hit "play as crippled Seth Green" part of the game



Carrie Anne-Moss was the most unimpressive thing ever.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 11, 2010)

god damnit! just finished the suicide mission... everything was fine and dandy. every crew member is loyal to me, i picked jobs accordingly, the normany has all upgrades... and yet mordin died after the last boss, even though i didnt even choose a job for him DX FUCK!
ill try again tomorrow, ill use him for the escort mission, those seem to survive all the time...

the ending was AWESOME though!


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 11, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> god damnit! just finished the suicide mission... everything was fine and dandy. every crew member is loyal to me, i picked jobs accordingly, the normany has all upgrades... and yet mordin died after the last boss, even though i didnt even choose a job for him DX FUCK!
> ill try again tomorrow, ill use him for the escort mission, those seem to survive all the time...
> 
> the ending was AWESOME though!



The escorts always survive unless you pick Jack


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 11, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> The escorts always survive unless you pick Jack



i picked jacob for that... ill try mordin for that tomorrow.

oh man, i was so pissed as i saw him lying there >.> everyone else survived... stupid salarian... he probably talked to much again >:/

i also picked tali for the romance plot today. my god, shes adorable when she gets nervous ^.^ i really liked how they implemented her romance plot with shepard! as a character i like her even more now


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 12, 2010)

Right now my Xbox 360 is broken and its not the ROD its the Open Tray issue I am going to get a new 360 to replace the old one.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Just completed it last night after 2 intense days of playing xD

Joker is still the best character in the game, and Garrus is still awesome.

But collecting resources is so fucking tedious now :[



CaptainCool said:


> i also picked tali for the romance plot today. my god, shes adorable when she gets nervous ^.^ i really liked how they implemented her romance plot with shepard! as a character i like her even more now



"I'm running a fever, have a nasty cough, and my sinuses are filled with something I can't even describe, but... it was totally worth it"

And this was hilarious too (Has the above part at the end)

xD

Now playing it again on Hardcore as a goody goody after being a bastardman renegade and laughing my arse off over the dialogue options.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 15, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> And this was hilarious too (Has the above part at the end)



mordin is awesome XD
actually, if you are male and if you dont have a girlfriend yet he will tell you to back off, he thinks that you are coming on to him because you talk to him so much XD

and he sings, too!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXiU6kiq_Ms

but legion has the best idle animation by far!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CRPScZ-FOI


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (May 17, 2010)

I have to say that, in my opinion, Mass Effect 2, Oblivion, and Fallout 3 all tie as being the greatest game ever made.


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

Normally I wouldn't support necro bumping, but I'll let it slide for Mass Effect. :3


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 is greatest game I've ever played, personally. It was just... brilliant, epic, and amazing. BioWare is such an amazing developer. Canadian, too.


----------



## Raymond Night Fur (May 27, 2010)

*favorite mass effect line  "Garrus" : You know 
me.  I like to savor the last shot before popping the heat 
sink...*strange  look and pause* wait...that metaphor just went somewhere
 horrible.*


----------



## 8-bit (May 27, 2010)

Cody The Raccoon said:


> I have to say that, in my opinion, Mass Effect 2, Oblivion, and Fallout 3 all tie as being the greatest game ever made.



Oblivion can go to Hell! (except the Argonians <3)


Haven't played the first Mass Effect.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (May 30, 2010)

Honestly, I wasn't too thrilled with the first Mass Effect. I played it, a 'good' game, but nothing more compared to Bioware's previous titles I thought.

I've heard quite a lot of positive things about ME 2 though. Lots of changes that I think I'd like, and I for one can't wait to get my paws on it some day.


----------



## Rahne (Jun 2, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> Honestly, I wasn't too thrilled with the first Mass Effect. I played it, a 'good' game, but nothing more compared to Bioware's previous titles I thought.
> 
> I've heard quite a lot of positive things about ME 2 though. Lots of changes that I think I'd like, and I for one can't wait to get my paws on it some day.



That stupid Mako vehicle from the first game is not in the second game. Good call, yes? :3


----------



## Rahne (Jun 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> dude, she's like 90000 years old
> besides, she's got her priorities straight, unlike shepard, who is shamelessly trying to dick everyone as the fate of the galaxy hangs over his/her head
> 
> INCLUDING MONSTERS?
> ...



And... dude, what on earth are you doing bringing ethnicity into this? We already have a copious amount of different species, races, etc, from far reaching galaxies, all diverse, in this universe, and you're pissed off about any romance with "the black dude"?

Is this a joke?


----------



## Garrus (Jun 3, 2010)

As a die hard Mass Effect fan I believe Mass Effect 1 had the better storyline throughout though Mass Effect 2 had parts that were very hair raising yet generally was more boring between. Mass Effect 2's lack of general stuff to do between missions was kinda irritating though because every side mission on normal difficulty was a 3 minute mission.

Also is it just me or does Jacob need something along the line of a hip _IMPLACEMENT_?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 3, 2010)

Garrus said:


> Mass Effect 2's lack of general stuff to do between missions was kinda irritating though because every side mission on normal difficulty was a 3 minute mission.


----------



## Garrus (Jun 3, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


>



Well I don't know about you but feeding the fishes wasn't my kind of thing to do after the 57th time they died lol.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

I always play as female Shepard. Fuck male Shepard.


----------



## Raymond Night Fur (Jun 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I always play as female Shepard. Fuck male Shepard.




the Voice actor is better than the male as well! and FYI renegade female Shepard is awesome.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 5, 2010)

What bothers me is that they took out being able to buy your guns and armor.  Otherwise i loved it and cant wait for the sequel.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jun 6, 2010)

Cody The Raccoon said:


> I have to say that, in my opinion, Mass Effect 2, Oblivion, and Fallout 3 all tie as being the greatest game ever made.



Ouyt of curiosity, exactly how old are you?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 6, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Ouyt of curiosity, exactly how old are you?



I know Doom 2 might not be the greatest game of all time, but is sure is a classic.

Agree'd with this poster.


----------



## Wulfe (Jun 6, 2010)

In all honesty i hated Mass effect 2. The ammo system was complete garbage, the scanning planets was also garbage. I miss having a wider variety of weapon selection like in ME1.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> In all honesty i hated Mass effect 2. The ammo system was complete garbage, the scanning planets was also garbage. I miss having a wider variety of weapon selection like in ME1.


You don't like probing Uranus?


----------



## Lobar (Jun 19, 2010)

40% off today on Steam.  ME1 is also 5bux.

This thread isn't that old, just deal.


----------



## The 4th gate (Jun 19, 2010)

Of course ME2 is the best game ever! But mainly because of the amazing story.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 19, 2010)

;(.  I liked ME1 better cause of Wrex.  He was so awesome, and wasn't playable in ME2!!  In all seriousness, ME2 was _fantastic_.  The way the story curved around your actions made the world feel almost real.  It was a fantastic experience.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 19, 2010)

I loved ME2 as well.  Loaded my finished ME1 file.
I cant wait for ME3 and hope it is as good when itcomes out.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 19, 2010)

[yt]l6rtQ0-ez4g[/yt]
i love bioware so much^^

edit: also
[yt]-PjTuSQNLI4&NR[/yt]


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 19, 2010)

OH HO, EEZ FUNNY TO ME.
HA HA ANUS
>.>


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 19, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> [yt]l6rtQ0-ez4g[/yt]
> i love bioware so much^^



I remember this as well.  I had to reload my game to make sure I read it right.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 19, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I remember this as well.  I had to reload my game to make sure I read it right.


 
the video in my edit kinda makes me regret that i played a paragon shepard X3


----------

